# Coccidia... again?



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

So the kittens have started having pasty, soft, smelly stools like when I first got them a month and a half ago. The Albon treatment they received then worked fine, and their stools were normal until now. 

Could they possibly be coming up with coccidia again?? 

I gave all of them slippery elm syrup tonight, before their meal and just before bedtime, so I will see if it helps. I am just wondering if the coccidia infection could have remained dormant all these weeks?

Has anyone ever used something like this to treat coccidia/giardia?
http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/coccidia.html

Dr Jean? Any comment on whether this product would be effective or not?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

4am and sleepless... Chewie has been throwing up twice in the past hour, and passed a very liquid, pasty, nauseating stool. Poor thing is now locked in the bathroom on a snuggly towel with her water and litterbox, the other cats are having the crazies and would not leave her alone :? 

Smells and looks just like what they had when they first got here, so tomorrow I am off to get enough Albon from the rescue lady I work for to treat the five cats altogether... and I am in for a bleaching of all boxes and floors. Hopefully this time will be the last!

Poor little Chewie, all sick and feeble


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Did the coccidia cause vomiting when they had it before?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Albon is "-static" not "-cidal". That means it stops reproduction, but does not actually kill the bugs. So yes, it's entirely possible that the Coccidia could come back. Albon must be given for 14 days, and the cat's immune system has to be in good shape to "take over" where the Albon leaves off. 

I am always wary about herbs in cats. I don't see anything that I *know* to be toxic in this formula, but I am not an herbalist. Effective, I couldn't tell ya.

This protocol *might* help, although I have not tried it with anything but Giardia. However it's cheap and safe, and might be worth a try if the Albon is not cutting it. http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... ltreatment

If Chewie is really feeling that bad, she may need a vet visit for fluids. Vomiting and diarrhea together really take a toll on these little guys, and there are many things besides Coccidia that can cause these symptoms.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

She is better this morning, she jumped in bed with us when I let her out of the bathroom (she did not throw up or passed stool again) and was all over us trying to bite off our toes. 

She ate a little bit this morning, but nothing like she usually eats, so yes I think I am going to call my vet and make an appointment. I want to wait til she poops again so I can bring a stool sample with me though... I hope she will go soon so I can make the appointment for today :?

Should I giver her more slippery elm syrup to try and soother her stomach, or should I just not give anything til she gets to the vet?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I would give it to her it's not like helping calm her stomach is going to change the outcome at the vet. Might as well keep her comfortable if it helps. You'll probably get a bettr stool sample if she's on the slippery elm too, that watery/liquidy stuff is really hard for them to get accurate results from.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

The earliest opening they have at the hospital I go to is tomorrow at 10.40am :? 

I made the appointment just in case, but may try to find another vet who could see her today. I am torn apart, because I could run to the rescue lady I work for today and get some Albon, but I don't want to treat all of them for it if there's a chance it could be something else...


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I hear ya, I've been there before. Well the other alternative is to see if you can just drop off her stool sample at the vet she normally goes to early enough so they can give you the results today. Mine allowed me to do that this last time, of course if they didn't find anything we'd be going in for a visit (but my vet was on vaca and I really don't like the other guy so i did it that way). Turned out positive for coccidia, so we treated for it. $80 bucks to treat the brood, it cost mejust for the albon! 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Yes that would be a good idea, if she poops early enough for me to get it there before they close. Apparently two vets are on vacation and they have only three vets today, but are the vets or the techs the ones who do the fecal tests?

There's another good vet I know, I may try to call them. Either ways it's going to take me about an hour on the bus to take Chewie there... I hope my friend will have time to drive me instead. 

Chewie passed her last stool at 3.30am, and has eaten very little this morning, but I hope she can come up with a stool very soon... I could drop her stool at the vet today, and make it to the apt tomorrow if it's not coccidia...


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Nini said:


> Chewie passed her last stool at 3.30am, and has eaten very little this morning, but I hope she can come up with a stool very soon... I could drop her stool at the vet today, and make it to the apt tomorrow if it's not coccidia...


Sounds like a good plan if you can get Chewie to cooperate and get a ride to the vet! Good luck. I hope it all works out. I believe there is someone else who does the fecals, don't think the vet does it.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Techs set it up and do an initial reading; sometimes the doc will want to take a look if there's any question (or sometimes just a little curiosity!). It depends on whether it's a real trained tech or a vet assistant. This sounds like a big clinic so they should have techs that know what they're doing.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I gave Chewie my last drop of Albon just in case - she is perkier this morning, playing with the other monkeys and eyeing my cereal with envy. She does feel thin though, and has gained no weight over the past week. She is still only 37oz against 48oz for Wicket and 51oz for Obi... at about ten weeks it's not much is it?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little babies.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Just another question: can the kittens be spayed/neutered while treated for coccidia or giardia or whatever else, or do you have to wait til they are fully recovered to get the surgery done?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I wouldn't; surgery puts a tremendous stress on the immune system, which is already pretty busy!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

YAY got Chewie's poop sample! It looks horribly pasty, and smells very bad... I will take a pic but only put a link to it so maybe those of you who know will be able to comment on it, and I won't gross out everyone else  

Off to the vet after lunch!

@DrJean: thanks a lot for the info... if I have to treat them for two weeks, it will postpone their surgery a little bit from what I had expected... not a big deal, but poor Marie is pining in San Diego waiting for them!

Edit: Chewie will not eat right now... she seems hungry, but sniffs the food and will not try it. I offered two different kinds of food, but she does not seem interested. Is there anything I could give her in the meantime? Slippery elm? Karo syrup? Should I try to force feed her?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll survive. The babies' health is more important than my loneliness.  

Was that pathetic enough?  

Gives me more time to kitten-proof and finish up with the "box room."


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Who else but Cat Forum people could talk about nasty poop and lunch in the same post??!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm trying to finish my salad before she posts pictures. 8O 

Dr. Jean, I read your article on preparing for kittens - such good info - thanks!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

drjean said:


> :lol: :lol: Who else but Cat Forum people could talk about nasty poop and lunch in the same post??!!


HEHEHE 
Indeed... I often wonder how my life has come to revolve around kitty poop :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Okay...

So here are the nasties (too bad the smell does not translate haha):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/ ... typoop.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/ ... ccidia.jpg

And just to cheer you up and wash away the evil images, a picture of cuties:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

drjean said:


> :lol: :lol: Who else but Cat Forum people could talk about nasty poop and lunch in the same post??!!


:lol: 

Talking of nasty poo, I just *had *to click on those links didn't I. I just had to do it.* Ewwww.* Poor Chewie. Sending lots of healing thoughts her way, the little cutie pie.



Nini said:


> ... I often wonder how my life has come to revolve around kitty poop :lol:


Sometimes I do wonder if my entire life now revolves around Tobys poo and whether it had any blood in it or not. :roll: I think I need to get out more ....


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Nini said:


> Okay...
> 
> So here are the nasties (too bad the smell does not translate haha):


no need to translate , i can just imagine how bad it smells 8O 
i hope they feel better soon.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Nini said:


> (too bad the smell does not translate haha):[/img]


I'm sure that one day you'll be able to provide that wonderful experience. One of the things that you're likely to see in the movies in the future is providing the same sensory experience to the audience that the people in the movie are experiencing. So if the characters are walking through a flower garden, the theater may fill with the scent of roses. Like the motion rides at Disney or Universal where the seats move with the video, they'll also be able to do the olfactory piece as well. The technology exists, it's just a matter of time before it becomes common place...


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Just came back from the vet's. The stool sample came back negative for both coccidia and giardia :? 

It's weird, they have the exact same symptoms as when I got them, symptoms that responded very well to Albon...

I guess I will take Chewie to her appointment tomorrow morning. Any ideas as to what else this could be?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Someone else posted about this recently. Her cat had Toxo-something or other. Doesn't come up on a regular fecal, they have to specifically test for it. 

A lot of times coccidia and giardia can be missed in fecals and i've heard that diarrhea in particular can be a problem...so it could have been missed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Toxoplasmosis?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Tritrichomonas, yes I remember this post! Thanks Julie for the idea, I just PMed manitu to ask if the symptoms my cats have fit what hers/his had... who knows?

I am going to be very frustrated though, if after spending a good amount of $$$ we end up using Albon all the same :?

Edit: at least Chewie just stuffed her face! She would not touch Innova, would not touch Evo, so I tried opening a can of Wellness Beef and Chicken, and she jumped on it and ate a large portion of it... PHEW


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's an article that says ronidazole is a good treatment (no idea what that is). 



> Treatment of Tritrichomonas Diarrhea in Cats
> Veterinary & Aquatic Services Department, Drs. Foster & Smith, Inc.
> 
> January 2006 News
> ...


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Marie!

I will bring a fresh stool sample wih me tomorrow morning, and ask them if they can re-test for giardia and coccidia at no further cost, and test for tritrichomonas too. I am noting down everything about it just in case.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Maybe Toxacara (roundworms)? Their eggs should show up on a regular fecal; even if it's not centrifuged! Toxoplasma doesn't usually cause a lot of symptoms in cats, and it's not all that common. However, Toxoplams cysts should also be found on a regular fecal. 

I must commend the photographer! Even though it's a little blurry, I can tell you--even without the smell--that this is what we call "large bowel diarrhea" because of the mucus and blood. Colitis, in other words. Something is irritating the colon. Slippery elm is a good bet here, as well as probiotics to repopulate and balance the bacteria that are supposed to live there. There are just only so many symptoms that the intestines can create--this is a really common one and can be due to a lot of things. 

I do appreciate the "dessert" of cute kitties! Think I'll go back and look at them some more!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

drjean said:


> Maybe Toxacara (roundworms)? Their eggs should show up on a regular fecal; even if it's not centrifuged! Toxoplasma doesn't usually cause a lot of symptoms in cats, and it's not all that common. However, Toxoplams cysts should also be found on a regular fecal.


The receptionist did not say anything about worms... the kittens have been dewormed twice with Drontal, is there a chance that they may still have worms?

I am glad the photo could help - no matter how nasty it is :wink: 

Would the vet re-test a fresh stool sample without charging me again, or will I have to pay no matter what to check if they missed coccidia? How about the tritrichomonas, do you think that is a possible cause?

I gave the three babies more slippery elm syrup before I fed them, and I always sprinkle their food with the probiotics/digestive enzymes. We'll see how the next poops come out... (yes, more poop-watching!) 

Thank you so much for your help and advice


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so glad Chewie's eating!  

I've read that coccidia is easily missed. Hopefully, they'll give you a break on the tests. (I know, what an optimist!) :roll:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Now it's Obi who just threw up the food he ate an hour ago - whatever they have is contagious :?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Not your kittens; Coaster had mentioned "Toxo-something" so I was just trying to fill in the blanks. 

Tritrichomonas is a very popular diagnosis these days. It was not described in cats before 1999, and no one took it seriously for a few years even then. (It's like when Campylobacter was found to be common in chickens--once they had a test for it. It had been there for who knows how long, but nobody looked for it.) It's amazing what you find when you look for it. Tritrichomonas is uncommon outside of catteries and shelters. The more crowded the cats the more they found. 

Looking back through the literature, it appears that Coccidia in cats was originally thought to all be Toxoplasma. Then in the 1970s, Coccidia started to earn its own place. Nowadays, they say that that what we used to think was Coccidia might be Tritrichomonas. 

Rodinazole is an antibiotic with severe side effects; it's in the same family as metronidazole. Was used in birds for years but until recently not in cats. It has only been used against Tritrichomonas starting this year, based on ONE study. A prior study actually found that most infections go away on their own (though it takes up to 2 years), and _treating it makes it worse_. 

Just urging caution here, both with diagnosis and with treatment.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd better stop posting articles from the Internet.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Yes, what I read about tritrichomonas treatment so far is kinda scary... and the descriptions of the symptoms do not include vomiting, do they?

Do you think it would be worthwhile to deworm them again? What they have is definitely contagious, as all of them started to have the smelly pasty poops again at the same time, and after Chewie throwing up last night now it's Obi's turn... what intrigues me is that Albon treated the same thing almost overnight when they were 5 weeks old - in 48h they had formed stools, were no longer vomiting and were gaining weight. 

I am perplexed and don't know what to do or to expect... I hope the vet will be a competent one tomorrow.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

drjean said:


> ... and _treating it makes it worse_. ...


That's pretty scary. :?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Obi threw up again... a liquid the color of his canned food this time, with visible abdominal spams. Poor little guy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry they (and you) are going through this again - whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, Nini. I wish I could give you advice. I'm sending healthy karmic thoughts to your kitties

Maybe kitty just has a stomach bug and it will run itself out in 24 hours or so? If that's been suggested, I apologize. It was all I could think of. 

Maybe keep Pedialite on hand if that's something you haven't done all ready, just to keep them hydrated because they can't keep solid food down. Its safe for puppies, kitties, and people babies, too. 

I know you're an awsome kitty parent and that you'll do the right thing. 

*hugs*


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Just a thought here...you've been helping SO much at the rescue ladies house while she's been away, perhaps you inadvertently brought some kind of bug home to them?


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I was the one with the cats who had Tritrichomonas. About $1,200 later we finally got the diagnosis. It was a long shot but the vet was running out of ideas and sure enough.... My cats did go on Rodinazole. Luckily the side effects were not bad. I only noticed a couple of times that Willis did not want to get up. My vet thought the medicine might have been making him a little dizzy as it can have neurological side effects, but typically they are only temporary and stop as soon as the medicine has stopped. My vet said that if I only had one cat that the parasite would die off on it's on in time but since I had 2 infected cats that they would keep passing it back and forth. The symptoms my cats had were loose stools that were exceptionaly smelly and they also had gas and stomach gurgling. Also the stools were a little bloody at times. Overall they appeared healthy as in they were eating, drinking, not losing weight, no vomitting and were active.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Just a thought here...you've been helping SO much at the rescue ladies house while she's been away, perhaps you inadvertently brought some kind of bug home to them?


It could be a possibility, but all her cats are healthy, except Waldo and Dingo with their URI. No vomit or diarrhea at all anywhere in the house or in the litterboxes. 

Obi vomited three times since my last post - liquid vomit that smells horrible 

And icing on the cake, Mew keeps going into the trash to fish out the vomit-drenched papertowels and chew on them... whoever said cats were finicky eaters? 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

manitu22 said:


> I was the one with the cats who had Tritrichomonas.... My cats did go on Rodinazole.


Well, I feel less stupid now, but I'll leave it to the experts from now on.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I really want to thank you guys for the support... I hate to see the babies sick and I am dying with worry but at least I can discuss it here and it makes me feel better (on top of teaching me alot of things)

I love you people 

As I type this Obi is vomiting AGAIN... it gets more and more liquid, the smell is really strong, and his belly makes the scariest noises as he is retching and struggling to throw up. I think I am going to end up taking him along with Chewie tomorrow morning


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor little guy. I would def. take him with Chewie. Sounds like he's got it worse than she does. I wonder if the way the vomit looks can tell the vets anything?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Poor little guy. I would def. take him with Chewie. Sounds like he's got it worse than she does. I wonder if the way the vomit looks can tell the vets anything?


He was doing fine while Chewie was sick, and now that he is sick Chewie is playing like crazy with Wicket... maybe it's a stomach bug after all? I will take the two of them tomorrow, and try to negotiate paying for only one exam (yeah right)... wish me luck 8O


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Poor babies, it's awful to not know what to do to help them. Yes, I agree that Obi needs to go along with Chewie to the vet, sounds like he's having a really rough time of it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Poor little kiddos! I've been battling diarrhea in my kitten as well. Three fecals all negative for anything, yet he was dewormed and has been on Albon for eight days. My vet did a smear today and said it was loaded with gram negative bacteria. He put him on Metronidazole. 

My kitties poos look similar, but no blood and no formed center, its pudding consistnacy the same color as yours, and I've noticed he is quite gassy. Vominting today, but we think thats due to the vaccines. 

Did your vet do a stained smear?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Kobster said:


> Did your vet do a stained smear?


I don't know... I think they did the regular flotation exam, and also told them to specifically look for coccidia and giardia - I hope they did not neglect what other things might have come up though.

Thanks for the suggestion, I am taking notes of everything to suggest to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

How are they now Nini? Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your poor babies. I hope they figure out what is wrong with them quickly. Do you know if they did an ELISA test for giardia? They used this for Kaley when she had loose stools. The giardia made her nauseous. She had really bad dry heaves, but never brought anything up. The problem with Giardia is it can be missed on a regular fecal test because each stool doesn't neccesarily contain the protozoans. Did they check for cryptosporidium? I don't know much about it but have read it can be hard to find unless they specifically look for it.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Yes they did a special test for giardia. I am still bringing another stool sample today just in case they could check again.

Obi vomited with horrible heaves about six times last night, and he even vomited the pedialyte I gave him, whereas Chewie is doing a lot better and eats well now. Maybe it's just a stomach flu?

My friend can't take me so it's going to be a good 45 minute ride on the bus... I hope the kittens won't flip out :?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They probably won't care much about the ride at that age. Mine sleep in the carrier and play peek a boo in it. Phoebe looks around like oooooh fun....and Fenway would be content to sleep the whole way. Mahlee on the other hand hates the carrier, but I can't blame her as she was kept in there for extended periods of time before I took her from that loser! 

Good luck I hope they are better soon!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I just made it back home... the kittens were petrified of all the noise on the way there (loud buses, garbage trucks and even a freakin' helicopter on the walk to the bus stop!), sleepy on the way back.

The vet examined the two of them and charged me only for one exam (YAY), he also tested Obi's stool sample free of charge. The fecal test came back negative for everything, he only gave Obi a dose of Sub-Q fluids, something to coat his stomach, and a dose of Nutrical. I gave him the documentation I had printed out on tritrichomonas, just in case. I will see if he gets back to me on that.

So according to him chances are this is a stomach flu of some sort, and since Chewie is now doing better, Obi should do the same (and Wicket will possibly go through the same cycle). At least we can be fairly certain they don't have giardia or coccidia or worms. 

Obi juste ate lunch, his appetite is good, although I don't want to give him too much and overload his poor stomach... so now I guess it will be a waiting game. I feel better to know that they have no nasty parasites, and the vet though they were in very good shape, and very active, which led him to say it probably was nothing serious. Finally it was a good thing that my usual vet was on vacation, because I like this one a lot better than her, he is sharper, more energectic, and more direct in his explanations and questions - it's a keeper :wink:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, I'm sorry they had such as scary time on the way there (understandably so with all those horribly loud noises 8O ) but glad they are okay!!! 

I had a feeling that would be the outcome since they seemed to start after one another, seemed like coccidia would have been more gradual and not so sudden for all of them. It's so nice to have peace of mind and that the vet did only charge you for one exam. Hooray for finally finding a vet that had some empathy. I guess in the end a positive experience. You found a Dr. you like better. One that doesn't seem to prescribe meds for no apparent reason either, which is important, and he seems to be reasonable when it comes to the costs. That's great. But even better, in your care, they will overcome this easily and it's nothing more serious!!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> One that doesn't seem to prescribe meds for no apparent reason either, which is important


YES. The other vet I saw for Mew prescribed Flagyl for ten days for her persistent diarrhea, after a negative fecal test, and only after this did not work (and I got sliced up twice a day by a cat foaming at the mouth for ten days) did she prescribe five days of Panacur to make sure there were no worms left. That worked, I just wished she had started by that instead of prescribing something as brutal as Flagyl on a simple guess. Of course back then I did not know any better so I could not object :? 

But now I am sticking to this other vet


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great news! He was probably impressed that you came so prepared, too! :jump :yellbounce


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well Rocket got a diagnosis of roundworms and coccidia, so I think I'll bookmark this thread. Great information here.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

It's those darn mice and squirrels. :wink: 
Good luck, Tim. I'm sure he'll be fine. If he's got diarrhea use the slippery elm, it's the best. I understand Marshmallow (the herb) works well too. Dr. Jean had mentioned the Slippery Elm is now endangered, so I may try the marshmallow next purchase. I also had read about that on the Whole Foods website a while back, I think that's why they stopped carrying it and i didn't find it there.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm going to do the full course of Albon the vet prescribed and follow that up with the digestive enzymes Dr. Jean recommended. A couple days ago while I was carrying Rocket he squirted some anal juice on the floor. Naturally, before I could grab a paper towel, Twinkie darted over and licked it up. So now he's been exposed. That crazy cat. He's attracted like a magnet to whatever I want him to stay away from. :x


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

coaster said:


> Twinkie darted over and licked it up.x


And I thought I had seen the grossest thing with Mew fishing barf-drenched paper towels out of the trash to chew on them - she found her master 8O 

I hope Twinkie will be okay; when the babies had coccidia, the big girls did not get it even though they share litter boxes and groom the little ones a lot, so he has a good chance of being fine. If his immune system is strong, he should be able to get rid of it himself and not develop any symptoms.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's what I understand, and it's what I'm hoping. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nini, I was wondering if you used Albon in the liquid form or the pill form?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Can't answer for Nini, but I've been using the liquid and they dont' seem to mind it. I think someone, maybe Dr. Jean, said it was sweet.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Yes I used the liquid form too, and they did not resist it at all - it does seem very sweet.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know if I can get Rocket to take the liquid. He doesn't even like me to squirt water in his mouth. The last time I tried to give him Strongid half of it ended up on the bathroom walls. Albon also comes in tablets but my vet doesn't carry them and I was hoping someone could tell me how large the tablets are and whether they can easily be given to cats. I haven't had any problems giving him pills in the past.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I have never seen Albon tablets - maybe you could contact one of those pet meds stores online and ask them about the size of the tablets? Apparently they have them in three different strengths, not sure if that would influence the size or not. Maybe try calling a big animal hospital where they may carry it?

Mew usually hates anything squirted in her mouth - probably because the first medicine she got was Flagyl, that is abominably bitter - but she did not fight over Albon.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I agree, Franny will actually bite me at medicine time, but Albon has been the easiest one to medicate my entire crew with.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I found another vet that had the tablets and got a prescription faxed over. They're very small tablets -- about the diameter of a pencil eraser. It cost me only $8.60 for 15 125 mg tablets. After my experience giving Rocket his Strongid I think this will work better.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow. That's good I paid $20 per bottle of albon.


----------

